# Finally, a handsaw that will cut dead straight (laser guided)



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yup - cause the laser keeps it straight and inline, better than a magnetic hold down:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987902000P

personally, I'm going to hold off on this purchase, and wait for the next model with a riving knife and prawls to come out


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up…. the is the sort of thing my wife would buy me if I didn't tell her NOT to.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering how this wonderful laser guided saw went through so many approvals to get placed on the store shelves? I must be misssing something…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Man if I saw someone using one of these I don't think I could keep myself from laughing at him/her.

Talk about catering to the "Tim the tool man Taylor" arh arh arh arh


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

And….it's available for gift wrap!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Dave: Don't saw anyone using one of these!!! 

I hope they come out with a coping saw version.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you "push" or "pull" with this???


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

only a englishman could come up with that lol…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

not sure about a coping saw, but I've seen the beta tester for a phillips screwdriver version - it'll help you center it in the screw head - dead center - everytime!

ellen - that depends on how your day is going

Charlie - you're welcome, you cracked me up…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

But wait, there's more--

If you order in the next 5 minutes you will get the Laser Guided, Multi-Tipped Ratchet Screwdriver and for those lucky folks west off the Rockies we will throw in Billy Mays and the ShamWow guy!


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

you all laugh, but for some reason,we will probably be in line returning these things on boxing day.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Where's the power cord? How do you plug it in??

If it ain't got no cord and can't be wired for 220V it ain't a Real Man's (or Woman's) Power Tool!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm waiting for the laser hammer


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

no laser, but this sears cordless hammer has a LED and a 30 minute quick charge


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

This has excited the gray matter! I am already inventing the laser guided pencil and the laser guided knowledge modifier (eraser). Does anyone know how to get a patent?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Does anyone know how to get a patent?*

A laser guided patent attorney?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Festool is coming out with a high-precision version of the laser saw, for only $895.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm holding out for the *laser* that cuts.

James Bond: Do you expect me to talk? 
Auric Goldfinger: No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die…
Mwahahahahaha


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

When is someone going to invent the lazer guided lazer?????


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT'S NEXT?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

But wait…when you are caught out on a dark night and all the power goes out just as you get ready to cut that sheet of plywood, wow…the lazer could guide the way!!! AND, it can light the keyhole in your front door!! And the cat loves to chase the lazer light! This must be part of the change our govt has promised us.


----------

